# El,la mejor vestido(a) del año (ES)



## poetpenpassion

Добрый день! Будьте так добры, скажите, пожалуйста, как лучше перевести с испанского на русский вот это выражение:" El,la mejor vestido(a) del ano". Спасибо! Елена.


----------



## Maroseika

А что вас тут смущает? Вы подозреваете, что это идиома?


----------



## rusita preciosa

ano??????


----------



## poetpenpassion

По-русски звучит коряво:"Самый лучше одетый, самая лучше одетая". И здесь слово "аньо", разумеется. Здесь, в теме "Русский язык" нет ударений и тильд. Елена.


----------



## morzh

Я думаю - "The best-dressed person of the year" (a female, of course).

Not sure how it is in Russian - that is I am not really good with the "glamor" terminology in any language, but especially in Russian.

"Самая ништячно-прикинутая чувиха года"


----------



## Maroseika

poetpenpassion said:


> По-русски звучит коряво:"Самый лучше одетый, самая лучше одетая".


Это не коряво, это вообще не по-русски. Но вы же носитель языка, вам и флаг в руки. Попробуйте забыть о переводе "по словам" и просто передайте суть.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Это не коряво, это вообще не по-русски. Но вы же носитель языка, вам и флаг в руки. Попробуйте забыть о переводе "по словам" и просто передайте суть.



You know, I really have trouble formulating this in Russian. In English it sounds natural - the best dressed woman of the year.

In Russian: "Наилучшим образом одетая женщина"....звучит правильно, но...ухи вянут.

Ага...вот:

"*Самая красиво одетая женщина года*". Так пойдет?

PS. Вообще, мне кажется, что русский язык все еще, с советских времен, хромает по части терминологии в областях 1) любви-секса, и 2) фасона / "от кутюр".


Как говорил один немец-ралетчик времен 2-й мировой войны, работающий в советской шарашке, "трутно.....трутно...но можьно...можьно"


----------



## poetpenpassion

Большое всем спасибо! Вы все невыносимо любезны! Я очень ценю Вашу помощь! Елена.


----------



## morzh

poetpenpassion said:


> Я очень Вашу помощь!



La cita del año.


----------



## Maroseika

poetpenpassion said:


> Большое всем спасибо! Вы все невыносимо любезны! Я очень ценю Вашу помощь! Елена.



Уважаемая Елена, вводите свою испанскую фразу в поисковик, переводите банальнейшим гуглопереводчиком и получаете несметное количество костюмов и платьев года. Простите великодушно, но неоднократно читая ваши вопросы на разных форумах, просто не в состоянии допустить, что вы их задаете всерьез.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Я свои вопросы задаю всерьёз! На разных форумах отвечают по-разному, что ещё больше запутывает! Мне нужен правильный ответ! Гуглпереводчик плохо переводит, миллион раз к нему обращалась...
Если Вам не нравятся мои вопросы, не отвечайте, пожалуйста, на них, игнорируйте их, пожалуйста! 
Уважаемый Морж, не придирайтесь к  словам и их отсутствию, пожалуйста! Со всеми может такое случится... 
Большое всем спасибо за всё! Елена.


----------



## morzh

Я не придираюсь. Я зубоскалю


----------



## morzh

Вообще, подумавши (Spanish is not exactly my forte), 
1) Там "Ella" или "El, la"? 
2) Если "Ella" то должбно бъiть "esta" потом. Тогда будет "Она - самая красиво одетая женщина года".
2) Вообще, странно: если "la mejor" - то vestida (одетая, причастие). Женский род для "vestido" сущ. (платье) не существует.
Если же "El mejor", то "vestido" - или прич. "одетьiй", или сущ. "платье".

Поскольку фраза должна бьть одинакова с поправкой на пол, я делач въвод, что:

1) Там должньi бъть либо скобки, либо слеш

 El (la) mejor vestido(a) del ano"

2) Vestido/vestida - причастие, а не существительное.

3) Значение: 

Самьiй красиво одетьiй (самая красиво одетая) мужчина (женщина) года.


----------



## hernan-27

Hola.
Yo todavía soy un poco nuevo en el tema de traducción de textos, pero la frase " la/el mejor vestida/o del año" no sería algo así:
мужчина (женщина) с лучшим платьем  года.
Puesto a que la frase hace referencia a eso, a la persona con el mejor vestido.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In English
I'm still a bit new with the translation of text, but this phrase " la/el mejor vestida/o del año", should not be something like this.
мужчина (женщина) с лучшим платьем  года.
The phrase refers to that, to the person  with the best dress

PD: I apologize for my English, is not exactly my forte


----------



## morzh

Hernan:

Does "the best dressed woman of the year" sound correct?


----------



## rusita preciosa

En lengua rusa moderna *платье* es específicamente un vestido de mujer, no ropa en general, entonces



hernan-27 said:


> мужчина с лучшим платьем года.


parecería similar a esto :


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Originally Posted by hernan-27  View Post
> мужчина с лучшим платьем года.


 Под мышкой?


----------

